# literature review quality



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

As part of a list of evaluation criteria referred to history of architecture essays, I have found this " *Literature review quality*"
Essays are about different subjects and are supposed to be evaluated according to a list of parameters such as "Aim of the essay and Research questions" or "Methodology" etc.
Hence there is not a sentence as each one of these criteria are simply listed.

I assume this criteria refers to the literary quality of the essay (i.e. its writing style/ form etc.), it's just that "review" that puzzles me...
*"qualità letteraria del saggio / della recensione*"?

The list has been compiled by non-native people.

Any help? thanks

EDIT - corrected typo and non-native


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Lorena1970 said:


> The list has been complied by not native people.


Pardon?


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
vedi questo thread su "literature review".


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Pardon?



Cosa ho fatto...? 




Lorena1970 said:


> Cosa ho fatto...?



Grazie, risolto, più o meno...


----------



## rrose17

I don't think this refers to the literary quality of the reviews. We use the word "literature" to mean writing on a particular subject. "The literature I've seen on this has been unclear." for example. Here I understand "literature review quality" to mean the level of quality of the reviews on the architectural literature.

Non-native rather than not native.


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> I don't think this refers to the literary quality of the reviews. We use the word "literature" to mean writing on a particular subject. "The literature I've seen on this has been unclear." for example. Here I understand "literature review quality" to mean the level of quality of the reviews on the architectural literature. _That's how I intended it. Thanks_
> 
> Non-native rather than not native.


----------



## Tellure

Alla luce dell’*analisi della letteratura* accademica su queste tematiche, questo lavoro di tesi si è proposto di indagare le modalità attraverso cui integrare i fornitori nel processo di sviluppo da parte degli Original Equipment Manufacturer.
[...]
Il lavoro è strutturato in sei capitoli, divisi in tre sezioni principali: la prima (primi due
capitoli) dedicata all’*analisi della letteratura *accademica su queste tematiche, la seconda indirizzata all’impostazione del disegno della ricerca (capitolo 3); la terza alla descrizione dei risultati dell’indagine empirica (ultimi tre capitoli).
[...]
In una ricerca basata sui casi infatti l’*analisi della letteratura*, la creazione di un framework concettuale, la definizione dei costrutti e del protocollo di ricerca risultano di fondamentale importanza, soprattutto per entrare nelle organizzazioni con un focus ben definito (Mintzberg, 1979).
[...]
Le domande di ricerca, precisate e formalizzate in questi termini sono il risultato, oltre che dell’*analisi della letteratura*, anche di un processo di revisione e aggiustamento che ha caratterizzato la seconda fase della ricerca (Esplorazione Empirica).
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sour...sgjXIbaeL30cgkzPg&sig2=htjet1m99S7y5p6c3kV2wA


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Alla luce dell’*analisi della letteratura* accademica su queste tematiche, questo lavoro di tesi si è proposto di indagare le modalità attraverso cui integrare i fornitori nel processo di sviluppo da parte degli Original Equipment Manufacturer..............................................



Scusa ma non capisco granché da queste citazioni mentre mi risulta corretto, alla luce dei vari parametri, il suggerimento di rrose. Grazie mille comunque!


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> ... mi risulta corretto, alla luce dei vari parametri, il suggerimento di rrose.


Quindi come traduci?


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Scusa ma non capisco granché da queste citazioni mentre mi risulta corretto, alla luce dei vari parametri, il suggerimento di rrose. Grazie mille comunque!


Proponevo una possible traduzione per "literature review", e cioè "analisi della letteratura". Mi sembrava questo il tuo quesito. "Quality" non pone grossi problemi di traduzione, o sbaglio?

Edit: Infatti, ma rrose lo ha spiegato bene in inglese.  Io provavo a tradurre in italiano.


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Quindi come traduci?




Qualità letteraria del saggio critico / qualità narrativa del saggio critico / qualità narrativa dello scritto critico, etc.  non riferito alla qualità dei concetti ma alla forma / articolazione narrativa/letteraria dello scritto critico.

Forse si può esprimere meglio, ci devo pensare ora non ho tempo volevo capire se avevo capito.


----------



## Tellure

rrose17 said:


> I don't think this refers to the literary quality of the reviews. We use the word "literature" to mean writing on a particular subject. *Anche noi italiani.*





Lorena1970 said:


> Qualità letteraria del saggio critico / qualità narrativa del saggio critico / qualità narrativa dello scritto critico, etc.  non riferito alla qualità dei concetti ma alla forma / articolazione narrativa/letteraria dello scritto critico.
> 
> Forse si può esprimere meglio, ci devo pensare ora non ho tempo volevo capire se avevo capito.


Ma rrose ha detto che non crede che "this refers to the literary quality of the reviews. We use the word "literature" to mean writing on a particular subject."

"Literature" in questo contesto non ha nulla a che fare con la narrativa.


----------



## chipulukusu

_Literature review_ credo che si dica _esame della letteratura _in Italiano, quindi direi che il saggio di storia dell'architettura viene giudicato in base alla _qualità dell'esame della letteratura_ che in esso viene fatto. Le tesi compilative, se non sbaglio, sono i lavori che vengono giudicati soprattutto, se non eclusivamente, in base alla qualità dell'esame della letteratura esistente sull'argomento oggetto della tesi stessa, più che sui risultati originali che non ci si aspetta in questo tipo di lavori. Nel caso del saggio dell'OP è normale che la qualità dell'esame della letteratura sia solo uno dei metri di giudizio.


----------



## Tellure

chipulukusu said:


> _Literature review_ credo che si dica _esame della letteratura _in Italiano, quindi direi che il saggio di storia dell'architettura viene giudicato in base alla _qualità dell'esame della letteratura_ che in esso viene fatto. Le tesi compilative, se non sbaglio, sono i lavori che vengono giudicati soprattutto, se non eclusivamente, in base alla qualità dell'esame della letteratura esistente sull'argomento oggetto della tesi stessa, più che sui risultati originali che non ci si aspetta in questo tipo di lavori. Nel caso del saggio dell'OP è normale che la qualità dell'esame della letteratura sia solo uno dei metri di giudizio.


Sono d'accordo:
"Qualità dell'analisi/esame della letteratura".

Edit:
*2.* Con accezione più ristretta (calco del ted. _Literatur_), l’insieme degli scritti relativi a una scienza, arte o disciplina:  _l_. _musicale_, _drammatica_, _pittorica_; _la l_. _giuridica tedesca dell’Ottocento_
_letteratura in Vocabolario - Treccani
_


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Ma rrose ha detto che non crede che "this refers to the literary quality of the reviews. We use the word "literature" to mean writing on a particular subject."
> 
> "Literature" in questo contesto non ha nulla a che fare con la narrativa.



E' vero, è molto più simile al "regesto" che avevo menzionato nell'altro thread. Potrebbe essere "_qualità dei riferimenti bibliografici e loro sintesi e trattazione" _Qui è spiegato_._


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> E' vero, è molto più simile al "regesto" che avevo menzionato nell'altro thread. Potrebbe essere "_qualità dei riferimenti bibliografici e loro sintesi e trattazione" _Qui è spiegato_._


Certo, avevo già letto questo articolo. Io non credo sia necessario specificare le varie fasi. Analisi (o esame) *della letteratura* (correzione: non letteraria, errore di distrazione) è quello che in italiano si intende comunemente per "literature review". Ma la scelta è tua.

Edit:
Puoi anche usare "rassegna della letteratura":
*
Rassegna della letteratura*
• La rassegna della letteratura è una parte importante di una tesi. Ci vuole un sacco di lavoro per scriverne una di buona qualità.
• Spesso è la parte della tesi che prende più tempo, ma vale la pena farla bene.
• C'è una forte correlazione, infatti, tra la qualità di una rassegna della letteratura e la qualità della tesi finale.
• Se si è in grado di fornire un’approfondita, critica ed equilibrata analisi della letteratura, certamente si sarà in grado di capire quell’argomento e di fare ricerca su di esso.
• È altamente improbabile che, conoscendo il tema ed avendo a disposizione tutti i lavori rilevanti e recenti, si faccia un lavoro di bassa qualità.

*Rassegna della letteratura*
Cos è?
• sintetizza e valuta le conoscenze su uno specifico argomento;
• fornisce un quadro d’insieme sull’argomento ed aggiorna il lettore sugli ultimi studi;
• costituisce la base per giustificare (sia teoricamente che praticamente) la scelta del tema;
• fornisce il contesto, lo sfondo, il background in cui si inserisce l’intero studio e dal quale emergono le domande di ricerca.
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sour...g5Zyd3D9ESESsBAAQ&sig2=0hI_mfECU4eLb4ONYj7F2A


----------



## chipulukusu

Tellure said:


> Puoi anche usare "rassegna della letteratura"



Brava Tellure, è questo il termine corretto, non "esame della letteratura".


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Puoi anche usare "rassegna della letteratura"



E' ciò che avevo suggerito nell'altro thread, utilizzando regesto, che è un termine più accademico...
Ma non userei "letteratura"(  *2.* Con accezione più ristretta (calco del ted. _Literatur_), l’insieme degli scritti relativi a una scienza, arte o disciplina: _l_. _musicale_, _drammatica_, _pittorica_; _la l_. _giuridica tedesca dell’Ottocento_; e anche degli scritti relativi a un oggetto determinato: _l_. _dantesca_, _petrarchesca_; _in tema di fallimento esiste un’abbondante l_. (in questi ultimi casi, più com. _bibliografia_) che non è scorretto ma non è appropriato a mio avviso, ma bensì "_qualità del regesto delle fonti bibliografiche_" o come avevo scritto _qualità dei riferimenti/delle fonti bibliografici/che e loro sintesi e trattazione" oppure " qualità della rassegna bibliografica etc." o anche " qualità sintesi e trattazione della rassegna bibliografica"_che continua a sembrarmi la migliore, in accordo col linguaggio accademico. Insomma "letteratura" lo eviterei perché può generare confusione.

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> E' ciò che avevo suggerito nell'altro thread, utilizzando regesto, che è un termine più accademico...
> Ma non userei "letteratura"(  *2.* Con accezione più ristretta (calco del ted. _Literatur_), l’insieme degli scritti relativi a una scienza, arte o disciplina: _l_. _musicale_, _drammatica_, _pittorica_; _la l_. _giuridica tedesca dell’Ottocento_; e anche degli scritti relativi a un oggetto determinato: _l_. _dantesca_, _petrarchesca_; _in tema di fallimento esiste un’abbondante l_. (in questi ultimi casi, più com. _bibliografia_) che non è scorretto ma non è appropriato a mio avviso, ma bensì "_qualità del regesto delle fonti bibliografiche_" o come avevo scritto _qualità dei riferimenti/delle fonti bibliografici/che e loro sintesi e trattazione" oppure " qualità della rassegna bibliografica etc." o anche " qualità sintesi e trattazione della rassegna bibliografica"_che continua a sembrarmi la migliore, in accordo col linguaggio accademico. Insomma "letteratura" lo eviterei perché può generare confusione.
> 
> Grazie a tutti


Non capisco questi tuoi dubbi su "letteratura", sinceramente, ma fai come credi.

Edit:
Tra i saggi scritti da Paolo Pini, Professore Ordinario di Economia Politica, Università degli Studi di Ferrara:

6. “Efficiency-Wage Theory: una breve rassegna della letteratura”, Economia e Lavoro, n.4, pp.107-115, 1985.
PINI PAOLO


I. UNA RASSEGNA CRITICA DELLA *LETTERATURA*...........................................................................17
1.1 Il processo di produzione dei rifiuti......................................................................................17
1.2 Principi base della *letteratura* sul waste management........................................................19
1.3 *Rassegna della letteratura* – un approccio misto.................................................................26
1.4 Policy instruments................................................................................................................27
1.5 Ottimizzazione del Waste management ..............................................................................31
1.6 *Letteratura* empirica.............
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&sour...rKJtEgU1yFvNNPvBQ&sig2=gTOlFz0EiYiSp6wkDtoXNg


Nell’ambito del progetto di ricerca "Austerity and Growth: Concepts for Europe", nella fase di avvio si è proceduto ad una rassegna della letteratura internazionale relativa alle principali posizioni assunte nei confronti della possibilità di conciliare politiche di rigore fiscale con politiche finalizzate allo sviluppo produttivo dei vari sistemi economici nazionali, tra cui quello italiano.
Stabilità finanziaria e sviluppo economico: una compatibilità difficile, ma non impossibile per l’Italia con misure di tipo non convenzionale | IRIS Università degli Studi di Ferrara

Rischio di abuso di armi da fuoco : rassegna della letteratura e proposte di procedure mediche di prevenzione
Rischio di abuso di armi da fuoco : rassegna della letteratura e proposte di procedure mediche di prevenzione | Archivio Istituzionale della Ricerca


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Non capisco questi tuoi dubbi su "letteratura", sinceramente, ma fai come credi



Certamente faccio come credo...! 
Non mi piace nel mio contesto, come ho spiegato. Può generare fraintendimenti con il contenuto stesso delle ricerche.
E' sufficiente o lo devo usare per forza...? Datosi che conosco l'ambito, posso scegliere diversamente, no? Ne aggiungo un altro "_*Qualità dell' approfondimento bibliografico*_" Mi pare assolutamente evidente che riguardando un parametro di giudizio, " _Qualità della letteratura_" *non ha alcun senso*, se non un poco chiaro e depistante rimando alla qualità del testo stesso ( che aveva confuso me stessa), e pure un po' sgrammaticato....


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Certamente faccio come credo...!
> Non mi piace nel mio contesto, come ho spiegato. Può generare fraintendimenti con il contenuto stesso delle ricerche.
> E' sufficiente o lo devo usare per forza...? Datosi che conosco l'ambito, posso scegliere diversamente, no? Ne aggiungo un altro "_*Qualità dell' approfondimento bibliografico*_" Mi pare assolutamente evidente che riguardando un parametro di giudizio, " _Qualità della letteratura_" *non ha alcun senso*, se non un poco chiaro e depistante rimando alla qualità del testo stesso ( che aveva confuso me stessa), e pure un po' sgrammaticato....
> 
> 
> View attachment 20689



Ma ci mancherebbe! È quello che ho detto, la scelta finale è tua. Ma dove hai letto* "Qualità della letteratura"??* Io non l'ho MAI detto!
Ho suggerito "Qualità dell'analisi della letteratura", semmai, e infine ti ho proposto "Rassegna della letteratura" come traduzione di "Literature review".


----------



## Lorena1970

_*Literature review quality*_. Questo è l' OP da tradurre / interpretare. 
Vedi tu se vuoi proporre una traduzione che abbia senso e non confonda le idee rispetto ai dati forniti nell OP. 

Io ho risolto. Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> _*Literature review quality*_. Questo è l' OP da tradurre / interpretare.
> Vedi tu se vuoi proporre una traduzione che abbia senso e non confonda le idee rispetto ai dati forniti nell OP.
> 
> Io ho risolto. Grazie mille a tutti.


L'ho già fatto, se rileggi i miei post:
"Qualità dell'analisi della letteratura".
In alternativa, "Qualità della rassegna della Letteratura". O devo ogni volta menzionare "qualità"? Mi sembra la parte più scontata da tradurre, no?

Edit: Ho insistito sul termine "letteratura" nel suo secondo significato del link del dizionario online Treccani (v. post #14 literature review quality ), semplicemente perché tu continuavi a tradurre con termini come "letteraria" e "narrativa"!!


----------



## Lorena1970

Scusami se in precedenza ho sintetizzato la tua dicitura. Ti riporto l'opinione di un madrelingua, che non nomino, attivo su questo forum:

_2 - Literature Review Quality
Vedo che hai messo una domanda sul forum. Potrebbe significare o "qualità delle recensioni" o "qualità del testo secondo le recensioni". Boh!_

Spero ti sia utile ad accettare il fatto che, fermo restando la tua convinzione, io, *nel mio contesto,* preferisco le conclusioni alle quali sono giunta grazie anche all'aiuto del forum. Le soluzioni che proponi suonano, *a me*,  male, confuse e "calchi". 
Ciò detto, non dico siano errate. Semplicemente tra le tante possibili ho scelto diversamente. Non mi pare un dramma...


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> Ma non userei "letteratura"(  *2.* Con accezione più ristretta (calco del ted. _Literatur_), l’insieme degli scritti relativi a una scienza, arte o disciplina: _l_. _musicale_, _drammatica_, _pittorica_; _la l_. _giuridica tedesca dell’Ottocento_; e anche degli scritti relativi a un oggetto determinato: _l_. _dantesca_, _petrarchesca_; _in tema di fallimento esiste un’abbondante l_. (in questi ultimi casi, più com. _bibliografia_) che non è scorretto ma non è appropriato a mio avviso


Non lo è, se poni la questione in questi termini. Ma non puoi dire che "Letteratura" sia "inappropriato" in generale. Io ho riportato testi e scritti di dottorandi e docenti universitari. Non so se sbagliano anche loro.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> Non so se sbagliano anche loro.


Non mi stupirei affatto...Anzi!   Con molta probabilità *ricalcano*. Pensi che docenti e ricercatori italiani abbiano frequentato Harvard...?  

Se controlli bene sul web, il termine "letteratura" è usato in medicina, scienze politiche, giurisprudenza, non so che altro ma non ( o raramente e poco correttamente) in relazione alla letteratura propriamente detta o a testi di critica di architettura, perché crea confusione. Ci sarà un perché...? Se il contesto è fondamentale, ci sarà un perchè? *Io ho specificato il contesto,* e a quello ci si doveva attenere. O no..?
Qui la traduzione riguardava la locuzione  *Literary review quality*. Che per me in soldoni significa "*qualità della rassegna bibliografica / qualità della bibliografia *(tanto per non fare tanto puzzo e parlare da persone normali) /* qualità dei riferimenti bibliografici*.
Poi se vuoi cercare l'esempio dell'esempio dell'esempio, sei libera di farlo, ci mancherebbe. Ma a quel punto diventa un tuo sfizio e non una cosa che puoi pretendere mi sia utile. Ho già tratto le mie conclusioni dal forum e da altre dritte, come ho già detto, *io ho risolto.*


----------



## chipulukusu

Scusate se intervengo di nuovo, ma mi sembra più che altro un problema di termini diversi usati in ambiti diversi. In ambito scientifico è normale parlare di _letteratura_, mentre nell'ambito degli studi umanistici si parla, forse più correttamente, di _bibliografia. _Nessuno direbbe "la _bibliografia_ sull'utilizzo del laser nella cura delle paradontiti", così come nesuno direbbe "la _letteratura_ sul periodo romano di D'Annunzio". Si tratta dell'utilizzo di termini diversi in contesti diversi che si è ormai cristallizzato nel tempo. Inoltre sospetto che _literature_ in Inglese, in questo senso, abbia un utilizzo più ampio che in Italiano, anche al di fuori dell'uso strettamente scientifico, ma non sono un esperto. Anche in Italiano, del resto, mi sembra che l'uso figurato tenda a diffondersi al di là dell'ambito scientifico.


----------



## Lorena1970

chipulukusu said:


> Scusate se intervengo di nuovo, ma mi sembra più che altro un problema di termini diversi usati in ambiti diversi. In ambito scientifico è normale parlare di _letteratura_, mentre nell'ambito degli studi umanistici si parla, forse più correttamente, di _bibliografia. _Nessuno direbbe "la _bibliografia_ sull'utilizzo del laser nella cura delle paradontiti", così come nesuno direbbe "la _letteratura_ sul periodo romano di D'Annunzio". Si tratta dell'utilizzo di termini diversi in contesti diversi che si è ormai cristallizzato nel tempo. Inoltre sospetto che _literature_ in Inglese, in questo senso, abbia un utilizzo più ampio che in Italiano, anche al di fuori dell'uso strettamente scientifico, ma non sono in esperto. Anche in Italiano, del resto, mi sembra che l'uso figurato tenda a diffondersi al di là dell'ambito scientifico.



Appunto quanto io stessa cerco di affermare da vari post................


----------



## chipulukusu

Lorena1970 said:


> Appunto quanto io stessa cerco di affermare da vari post................


Si, stavo giusto aggiungendo che mi ero accorto che non avevo preso posizione 
Io ho immediatamente pensato a _letteratura_ perché in questo, come in altre cose, sono condizionato dalla lingua inglese. Nel caso della _storia_ dell'architettura, e in ambito formale, devo dare ragione a te, Lorena: mi sembra più corretto parlare di _bibliografia_ che di letteratura. Parlando in contesto non tecnico/formale comunque ritengo che l'espressione _rassegna della letteratura sull'argomento_ si possa utilizzare anche in questo caso, senza essere considerato un'inglesismo eccessivo.


----------



## Tellure

chipulukusu said:


> Si, stavo giusto aggiungendo che mi ero accorto che non avevo preso posizione
> Io ho immediatamente pensato a _letteratura_ perché in questo, come in altre cose, sono condizionato dalla lingua inglese. Nel caso della _storia_ dell'architettura, e in ambito formale, devo dare ragione a te, Lorena: mi sembra più corretto parlare di _bibliografia_ che di letteratura. Parlando in contesto non tecnico/formale comunque ritengo che l'espressione _rassegna della letteratura sull'argomento_ si possa utilizzare anche in questo caso, senza essere considerato un'inglesismo eccessivo.


In ogni caso, mi sembra che la strada era giusta. Di sicuro non ha niente a che fare con la narrativa.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tellure said:


> In ogni caso, mi sembra che la strada era giusta. Di sicuro non ha niente a che fare con la narrativa.



Post #15: ti ho dato ragione e trovata la soluzione alla quale si è giunti di nuovo dopo assurde circonvoluzioni at post #30. Capita di fraintendere: se fossi stata certa non avrei chiesto qui, no? Non ho tempo da buttare. Ma tu, non contenta, hai insistito fino al garbuglio per sostenere che era corretto usare letteratura, nonostante nessuno ti avesse detto che era scorretto *ma che era orrendo nel mio contesto.* E poiché la domanda l'ho postata io, ribadisco:*no, nel mio caso è fraintendibile *( lo saprò no?) *e di conseguenza non adeguato, quindi è un no secco*.  Stop.


----------



## Tellure

Lorena1970 said:


> E poiché la domanda l'ho postata io, ribadisco:*no, nel mio caso è fraintendibile *( lo saprò no?) *e di conseguenza non adeguato, quindi è un no secco*.  Stop.


Dimmi in quale post ho insistito dicendoti che dovevi usare "letteratura" nel tuo contesto.


Lorena1970 said:


> E' vero, è molto più simile al "regesto" che avevo menzionato nell'altro thread. Potrebbe essere "_qualità dei riferimenti bibliografici e loro sintesi e trattazione" _Qui è spiegato_._


Nel tuo post #15 traduci in questo modo senza spiegare perché hai deciso di scartare "letteratura".


Lorena1970 said:


> .
> Ma non userei "lletteratura ... che non è scorretto ma non è appropriato a mio avviso, ... Insomma "letteratura" lo eviterei perché può generare confusione.


Qui dici che "non è scorretto ma non è appropriato".  Infine, spieghi che può generare confusione. (post# 18)


Lorena1970 said:


> Certamente faccio come credo...!
> Non mi piace nel mio contesto, come ho spiegato. Può generare fraintendimenti con il contenuto stesso delle ricerche.


Solo nel tuo post #20 spieghi che non va bene nel tuo contesto e finalmente è chiaro il motivo che ti porta a scartare "letteratura". Dopodiché ho detto che la scelta è tua, ho solo replicato che non potevi dire che il termine non fosse appropriato tour court: in altri contesti lo è.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Se si tratta di scegliere fra bibliografia e letteratura io voto per la seconda:
Qualità dell'analisi della letteratura specifica/della letteratura sull'argomento.


----------

